# Asking a favor



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If there are praying men or women out there I ask you to pray for my oldest son. He had a kidney transplant 15 years ago. Then he became diabetic. Thirteen days ago he went into the hospital with blood clots that lodged in his lungs. Now he has Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome. The last three days he has been unconciouse and on life support. All prayers would be much appreciated. Also pray for his wife and children. Thank you, and God bless.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

As a father myself, my heart aches knowing what you are going through. Rest assured my heartfelt prayers are sent for your son and his family.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Prayers said.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Having un expectantly lost a son at age 42 just last fall, I sure know what you are going through,,Bruce! Wish there was more I could do for you and your family! If there is anything we can do from this end of the state, let me know!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for the prayers and kind words to sll of you. Our son is in Sanford in Bismarck, so we are camped out at Sibley for at least a couple weeks.
They are doing dislysis today so we are in hopes the teduced toxins will help.
HH I'm very sorry to hear about your son. Words escape me to express my thoughts for your loss.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Prayers are directed his direction. Hope he gets well soon. Let us all know on his speedy recovery.
Deano


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, if you are reding this, I PhD you my phone on FBO. Dunno if I can do,that here or not. Anyway, if there is anything we can do for you give me a call. Also, it would be good to just get together and meet up and have you unwind. DOnt hesitate to give me a call. We are only about a mile or so from you. Anything you need, just holler.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Done...as have been by many others that just read this post. Thinking of you, my friend...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Prayers sent to you and your family....and your sons family.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

How is your Son doing? Im sure we would all like to hear the words improving.

God bless


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wanted to tell everyone thank you for the prayers, and things are getting better. Mayo Clinic identified the viral pneumonia and they are using a chemical therapy. He has steroids to protect the transplant kidney, and oxygen for the acute respiratory distress syndrome. Things are looking up. Now my payers of thanks. Thanks to God, and good people on nodak.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

1lessdog it looks like we were typing and thinking the same thong at the same time.
The chemical therapy is 14 days. Oxygen therapy may be longer. He is awake for a few minutes a day now.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad he seems to be doing better! I lost my phone last nite! PEmail me on a website if there's anything I can do from this end, Bruce!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Continued prayers.


----------



## AdanClinton (Jun 25, 2015)

prayers to your son ,everything will be ok !


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He has his ups and downs. Right now we hope his oxygen level gets good enough for a tracheotomy. Breathing tubes down the throat can cause damage if left to long. Because of the Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome his breathing may require assistance for a long time yet. Finished his chemo for viral pneumonia yesterday, a couple days left on the meds for lung fungus, and antibiotics for a while yet. Were waiting for him to be well enough to wake him up, but it's best he keep on sleeping through this now.

Thanks for all the prayers guys. It means a lot to us, and will to him when he can check out nodak again.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Its great to hear that he his doing better, albeit he will have a long road to recovery. He is a fighter for sure, must have a lot of his father in him(Granted, I don't personally know you, but can tell by your posts over the years).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that thinks are going in the right direction.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

How's it going Bruce? Hope your boy continues to improve.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> How's it going Bruce? Hope your boy continues to improve.


They plan on a tracheotomy tommorrow. His stats have improved, but the x-rays are worse. They tell us the stats are more important than the x-rays. They have fonished the chemo for the virus, and he has three days left of the anti fungal. Then it's a waiting game gor the lungs to tecover from the ARDS.

Edit: they plan on putting in an abdominal feeding tube tomorrow also.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update. We are all thinking about him. 
Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Our son is out of ICU. He is still fighting the fungus pneumonia and acute respiratory distress syndrom, but he is getting better. Don't know if the transplant kidney survived. As soon as he can walk the will transfer to an acute care center for two to three months for recovery. He was 180 pounds. I don't know if he breaks 100 now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow Bruce just saw this..... he's in my prayers


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Son was transferred to Vibra Acute Care in Mandan for a few days. Headed back for ICU this afternoon. Social Services are always pushing to move them out. They don't work for the patient they work for the insurance company. Way to overconfident.

It's the pits my wife and I can't be there. To many days in the hospital with him and she got pneumonia, and I have bronchitis. Also tore a muscle in the sternum and have to go back and have a scan to see if I need surgery. This is getting old.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good luck, I will continue to send prayers. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## taykem (Nov 28, 2013)

Plainsman, we need an update what is the latest news. Hope your prayers have been answered.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They don't have the fungus killed yet, but they have him off all the intravenous meds. He now has a liquid anti fungal. Still needs Oxygen for months due to the Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome. All that said he hopes to be home before his benefit held at the Eagles on Oct. 30th. He is waiting to see if his insurance will pay for a portable oxygenator.
All that said he was in ICU for 65 days, and this is going on the fifth month in the hospital. I thank every person who took the time to say a prayer. For a time he had the doctors afraid he wasn't gong to make it. I am convinced he is alive only because of prayer and God's guidance to the doctors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My son got home Thursday afternoon. Probably reading this today. Lots of meds to take, oxygen, and dialysis Mondays and Fridays. Fell and busted his front teeth the first day at home. Hope it get better.

Oh, and thanks blhunter3 for the donations for the silent auction.


----------

